# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات بلاك بيري كيو 5 صور BlackBerry Q5

## mohamed73

كشفت مجموعة "بلاك بيري" الكندية عن هاتف ذكي جديد مزود بلوحة مفاتيح  كلاسيكية وبشاشة تعمل باللمس وستطلقه هذا الصيف في البلدان الناشئة وفي بعض  الأسواق الأوروبية.
ويتمتع الهاتف المسمى "كيو 5" بشاشة حجمها 3,1 انش (7,9 سنتمترات) وهو  يستخدم منصة "بي بي 10" التي أطلقتها "بلاك بيري" في نهاية يناير (كانون  الثاني) مع الهاتف الجديد "زد 10" المزود بلوحة مفاتيح وشاشة تعملان  باللمس. 
ولم تحدد المجموعة سعر هاتف "كيو 5" الذي يعتبر مشتقاً من هاتف "كيو 10"  الذي يتمتع بلوحة مفاتيح كلاسيكية وبشاشة تعمل باللمس والذي اطلقته "بلاك  بيري" في نهاية أبريل (نيسان) في كندا وبريطانيا. 
وأعلن رئيس المجموعة ومديرها العام ثورستن هاينس عند الكشف عن الهاتف  الجديد في مؤتمر لمطوري التطبيقات بُث مباشرة عبر الإنترنت من أورلاندو في  فلوريدا (جنوب شرق الولايات المتحدة) "أعلم بأنه سيحقق نجاحاً كبيراً". 
وسيكون الهاتف متوافراً بأربعة ألوان هي الأبيض والأسود والزهري والأحمر. 
وكانت المجموعة أعلنت أنها تعتزم إطلاق مجموعة جديدة من الهواتف منخفضة  الثمن من أجل البلدان الناشئة مشتقة من هاتفيها الذكيين الجديدين "زد 10"  و"كيو 10". 
وسيطرح "كيو 5" في يوليو (تموز) في بعض البلدان الأوروبية وفي الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا وآسيا وأمريكا اللاتينية. 
وتحاول "بلاك بيري" التي كانت الرائدة في مجال الهواتف الذكية قبل أن تتغلب  عليها هواتف "آي فون" من "آبل" والهواتف العاملة بنظام "أندرويد" من  "غوغل" أن تنهض من كبوتها بفضل هذه الهواتف الجديدة التي تستخدم منصة "بي  بي 10". 
وتوقع هاينس أن تصبح هذه المنصة الأداة الرئيسية التي يستخدمها سكان البلدان النامية الذين لا يملكون جهاز كمبيوتر لتصفح الإنترنت. 
وأكد أن الهاتفين الجديدين "زد 10" و"كيو 10" ينالان ترحيباً "إيجابياً  جداً" من قبل المستخدمين، وأن المستخدمين يستطيعون الآن الاستفادة من 120  ألف تطبيق في مقابل 70 ألف تطبيق عند إطلاقهما.

----------


## princegsm

تسلم ايدك على المجهود

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------

